#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  RB3011UiAS-RM - Alguém já testou?

## ronei10

Com a alta do dólar surge essa RB intermediaria para quem não precisa de uma RB1100AHx2. o Que acham dela? Alguém sabe quando ela deve começar a aparecer por aqui?

----------


## ronei10

RB3011UiAS-RM
O RB3011 é um novo dispositivo multi porto, a primeira a ser executando uma CPU arquitetura ARM para um desempenho maior do que nunca. O RB3011 tem dez portas Gigabit divididos em dois grupos de comutação, uma porta de SFP e pela primeira vez um tamanho maior SuperSpeed USB 3.0, para adicionar armazenamento ou um modem 3G / 4G externo.
Unidade RB3011UiAS-RM vem com o gabinete de rack 1U, um painel touchscreen LCD, uma porta serial do console e funcionalidade de saída PoE na última porta Ethernet.

Especificações do produto

Frequência nominal CPU	1,4 GHz
CPU contagem de núcleos	2
Tamanho de RAM 1 GB
10/100/1000 portas Ethernet	10
Número de portas USB	1
poder Jack 1
PoE para fora Sim
tensão de entrada suportada	10 V - V 30
PoE em Sim
monitor de tensão Sim
Monitor de temperatura PCB	Sim
dimensões 443x92x44mm
Sistema operacional RouterOS
Faixa de temperatura operacional	-30 + 70 C
nível de licença 5
CPU	IPQ-8064-0-519FCBGA-TR-01-0
o consumo máximo de energia 10W
Portas SFP 1
Tipo de slot USB Tipo 3.0 USB A
Porta serial RJ45
tipo de armazenamento NAND
Tamanho de armazenamento 128 MB

----------


## ronei10

A novidade e essa CPU arquitetura ARM. será que vai ter bom desempenho?

----------


## junior.corazza

Tambem quero comprar uma pra testar, porem nao axei quem venda.

Alguem sabe quem ta vendendo?

----------


## ronei10

Realmente minha curiosidade esta nesse processador que tem baixissimo consumo e até entao era voltado para o mercado de celular.

----------


## aplinktelecom

Opa, bom dia... Ainda não à conheço, alguém ai já sabe onde vende? parece ser bem interessante.

----------


## olivionet

Não tem em nenhum distribuidor, falei com o pessoal da Flytec do Paraguay e não tem previsão de chegada.

----------


## rubem

A MK promete usar ARM faz anos, sempre achei que seria uma RB menor tipo RB450/750/850.

Basicamente entre ARM e MIPS tem diferenças em registradores (Mas de MIPSBE pra MIPSLE também tem uma diferencinha) e endereçadores (Modos de endereçamento), isso gera a obrigação de usar approaches diferentes, então não caiam em bobeira de comparar um ARM 1,4GHz com um MIPS 900MHz.

No uso dado, ARM concorre com PowerPC e Tile. Eu voto na superioridade do PowerPC.
Mas... também tem que ver o uso, as DUZIAS de nucleos dos equiptos TILE tem suas vantagens em rede.

Enfim, esperem um bom review e analisem se o modo usado no review é o mesmo que usará, porque com plataformas tão diferentes não tem como padronizar comportamento. Ainda não tinha RouterOS portado pra ARM simplesmente porque dá trabalho, não tem nenhuma vantagem fantástica pra compensar o custo de portar ele, agora que tem ARM barato a coisa mudou, mas a MK tem linhas com Mips, ARM, PPC e Tile porque tudo tem seus prós e contras, depende do uso.
(Do tipo de regra, tamanhos de pacotes, operações paralelas ao roteamento, essas coisas)

Tem vários roteadores de mesa, de primeira linha, com ARM hoje, até uns TP-Link Archer (C8 ou C9, algo assim), o desempenho é bem superior aos modelos com MIPS do mesmo fabricante mas também muda RAM e ROM, fora que são mais caros, então um comparativo mesmo neles não é tão simples. Precisaria comparar com roteadores com MIPS de mesmo preço.

----------


## ronei10

Obrigado pela resposta @*rubem* . Na verdade eu ja esperava por isso pois tenho visto posts antigos aqui no forum onde voce ja profetizava isso. Agora fico pensando que igualmente como essas arquiteturas se desenvolvem nos dispositivos portáteis , igualmente tera espaço aqui.

----------


## junior.corazza

Olha quem chegou pessoal... Compramos aqui na empresa, paguei R$930,00

----------


## Kleber Teodoro

> Olha quem chegou pessoal... Compramos aqui na empresa, paguei R$930,00



Interessante.
Conseguiu onde amigo?

----------


## junior.corazza

Comprei um cara aqui da minha cidade.... 930 reais, caso queira o contato me chama que passo por MP

----------


## ronei10

Poxa comprei uma RB1100ahx2 hoje. Que pena fica pra proxima.

----------


## ronei10

Paquei R$1799,00 no ML.

----------


## ronei10

Quando puder posta aqui pra gente a sua opinião

----------


## junior.corazza

> Quando puder posta aqui pra gente a sua opinião


Ok, mas meu uso nao é de provedor.. uso ela como roteador para ligar filial/matriz.

Uso links Lan2lan, VPN e alguma pouca coisa de firewall. Noa tem nat, poi tudo sai do meu proxy na matriz.

----------


## olivionet

1799,00? 

Mikrotik- Routerboard Rb 3011uias-rm L5 C/ Nfe
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...m-l5-c-nfe-_JM


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux mobile app

----------


## ronei10

Sim foi uma RB1100AXH2

----------


## ronei10

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...b1100-ahx2-_JM

----------


## ronei10

Esse ai da 3011 eu nao vi. Uma pena pois queria muito testá-la.

----------


## biohazzard

ainda optei pela 1016 comprei hoje. Mas ccr com todos os núcleos é igual a funcionários da prefeitura fazendo obra, 1 trabalha os outros ficam morcegando.

----------


## junior.corazza

> ainda optei pela 1016 comprei hoje. Mas ccr com todos os núcleos é igual a funcionários da prefeitura fazendo obra, 1 trabalha os outros ficam morcegando.


kkkkk a comparacao eh boa!!! Mas isso soh acontece no cauculo de rotas... se nao for usa-la em bgp fika tranquilo q vai bem

----------


## biohazzard

tenho também em produção uma 1036 8G S+ muito boa, porem preço atual dela é quase proibitivo.

----------


## junior.corazza

Cara eu to usando, ate agora td normal. 

Enviado via Lenovo A7010a48 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## aplinktelecom

Parceiro @*junior.corazza* , manda o contato por favor. Zap zap : 83 9 9652-9313 ou MP 

Enviado via LG-E615f usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Perin

Ola onde você comprou ?

----------


## chocobama

> A MK promete usar ARM faz anos, sempre achei que seria uma RB menor tipo RB450/750/850.
> 
> Basicamente entre ARM e MIPS tem diferenças em registradores (Mas de MIPSBE pra MIPSLE também tem uma diferencinha) e endereçadores (Modos de endereçamento), isso gera a obrigação de usar approaches diferentes, então não caiam em bobeira de comparar um ARM 1,4GHz com um MIPS 900MHz.
> 
> No uso dado, ARM concorre com PowerPC e Tile. Eu voto na superioridade do PowerPC.
> Mas... também tem que ver o uso, as DUZIAS de nucleos dos equiptos TILE tem suas vantagens em rede.
> 
> Enfim, esperem um bom review e analisem se o modo usado no review é o mesmo que usará, porque com plataformas tão diferentes não tem como padronizar comportamento. Ainda não tinha RouterOS portado pra ARM simplesmente porque dá trabalho, não tem nenhuma vantagem fantástica pra compensar o custo de portar ele, agora que tem ARM barato a coisa mudou, mas a MK tem linhas com Mips, ARM, PPC e Tile porque tudo tem seus prós e contras, depende do uso.
> (Do tipo de regra, tamanhos de pacotes, operações paralelas ao roteamento, essas coisas)
> ...


Rubem o que acha da 850GX2 ?
O meu balance atual esta chegando nos 80M. A RB450 é quem gerencia tudo e infelizmente tenho ainda algumas regras de QOS e filtros. Logo irei colocar colocar um link de 50M e depois de um 100M, fatalmente ela não irá suportar o tráfego. Pois, hoje ela tem picos de 70~80%.
Eu gostaria de colocar logo uma 1100AHX2, mas neste momento não posso.

----------


## rubem

Pra mim processador PowerPC é a melhor coisa do mundo, então acho a 850GX2 linda.

Mas no comparativo com preço sei lá como fica, ela anda meio cara.
(Mas eu me decepcionei com RB1200 e 1100 simples, que ficam no preço da 850gx2)

----------


## ronei10

> Pra mim processador PowerPC é a melhor coisa do mundo, então acho a 850GX2 linda.
> 
> Mas no comparativo com preço sei lá como fica, ela anda meio cara.
> (Mas eu me decepcionei com RB1200 e 1100 simples, que ficam no preço da 850gx2)


Na prática essa RB850GX2 aguentaria quantos megas de tráfego so loadbalace ?

----------


## ronei10

E em relação aos PPS?

----------


## rubem

Eu vou pela "metade" do que a MK promete. Ela promete 54Kpps no pior cenário pra RB450G, eu acredito só em uns 25Kpps (Que é o que na prática já vi).

Se a RB850GX2 promete no mesmo cenário 114Kpps, eu confiaria nuns 50Kpps.

É metade da capacidade prometida da RB1100AH x2, mas... o preço muda 300% quando o desempenho teórico muda 100%.


(Nem coloquem a RB750, 750G, GL e UP na estória porque o foco delas é custo menor, o desempenho é baixo por o preço é menor, não são "substitutas" da RB450G com case, são pra outros usos onde precisa pouco processamento. Se é pra dar substituto pra RB450G, seria a 850GX2. Depois disso o preço dobra e já chega nas RB1xxxx)

A RB1100 é uma RB800 sem wifi e com mais Ram, não que seja ruim, mas... por R$ 1,6 mil complica. A AHx2 já tem outra geração bem mais nova de processador PowerPC e custa quando muito R$ 500 a mais que a 1100, isso torna a 1100 um produto ruim (Pro preço).

E o processador da RB850GX2 também é moderno. Se tiver uma RB600 com 5 ethernet e míseros 128MB de Ram eu já ia preferir ela (A qualquer uma RB750), imagina algo com um PowerPC bem mais novo e com muito mais Ram! É a RB850GX2.

(Mas tem que ver os limites dela, não tem MTU de mais de 2000 igual mips, é limitada igual RB450G, é realmente algo pra colocar onde a RB450G não dá mais conta, mas onde ainda não precisa uma RB1100AHX2 ou uma CCR da vida)

----------


## ronei10

Entao sendo assim loadbalance tipo 150/15 mb assimétrico ou até mesmo 200mb com esses links adls de 50mb pode edquecer com ela ne?

----------


## ronei10

Sem falar que existe um equipamento da TP-Link o ER5120 que segura esse tráfego de boa e custa bem menos.

----------


## rubem

O TP Link promete
Desempenho

Sessão Simultânea
120000

Throughput NAT
350Mbps




A RB850GX2 promete



Mas acreditar em promessa não dá, isso é valor que se consegue em situação muuuuuto específica, com pacotes todos iguais, com digamos 25 maquinas trafegando pacotes iguais, é situação só de teste.

No mundo real tem delays diferentes, um site leva 20ms pra responder, o outro 200ms, uma conexão tem pacotes de 100B, outra tem de 1500B, uma hora tem 1500 sessões abertar trafegando mini-rajadas de 50bps cada, outra hora tem meia duzia de cliente trafegando tudo o que podem, uma hora tem na tabela do firewall 200 itens com timeout de 4 segundos a 5 minutos, outra hora tem 5000 itens na tabela e metade tem timeout de 5h ou 24h...


Se for pelas promessas de throughput a RB450G devia balancear perfeito 4 vdsl de 50Mbps cada, e se fizer download único em 3 ou 4 maquinas ela certamente dá conta de um belo trafego tipo 150Mbps, mas... no mundo real isso não existe, no mundo real tem 150 clientes com pacotes de 100 a 500 bytes, com rajadas de consumo baixo ou médio, e tá lá na ficha técnica, pacotes pequenos geram throughput pequeno. Cada pacote de ping do Windows ou do Android ocupa o processamento que um pacote de 1500 bytes de um download ocuparia, e hoje o cliente produz milhares de pacotes pequenos com timeout enorme (Acho que o WhatsApp tem timeout tipo 5 minutos, mas tem redirecionamento dinâmico no Android que pede timeout de 5h, outros de 12h, a sessão fica lá esse tempo todo a toa geralmente).

----------


## mathcardoso

Faz um tempo que parei de usar MK pra LB. Em empresas uso o Tp Link 470+ (pequenas) sem rack e em empresas médias uso o 480+ que precisam de redundancia e nao abrem mao de usar os dois links. Possuo tambem rede com 4 vdsl de 20Mb na ER5120 com 200 usuarios e pico de 60Mb. Diz ela que sao 350Mb Nat e 120000pps. Fiz teste nela com fibra 200Mb com 20 torrents e segurou as pontas sem problema.

----------


## ronei10

Mathcardoso vc que tem experiência com as ER5120 sabe dizer se elas tem o firmware com as mesmas funçoes da TL-4180 ou ja tem um firmware melhorado?

----------


## mathcardoso

> Mathcardoso vc que tem experiência com as ER5120 sabe dizer se elas tem o firmware com as mesmas funçoes da TL-4180 ou ja tem um firmware melhorado?


a 4180 ou a 480? Essa 4180 nao conheço. Mas o firmware delas sao iguais, só mudam umas funçoes, no caso da 5120 tem porta DMZ por hardware. E tem as versoes tambem. a 480 que presta acho que é a versao 6 e 7, da 5 pra tras travam demais, principalmente se usar os services.

----------


## ronei10

Isso 480 foi erro de digitaçao. Obrigado

----------


## ronei10

Interresante essas ER5120. Eh uma pena que a alimentação delas sejam AC100-240v. Fica difícil manter nobreak com bateria so pra ela.

----------


## ronei10

Dia desses abri uma 480 e vi que a fonte interna dela alimenta ela com somente 3,5v. Eletrónica não eh minha praia, entao fico imaginando se seria possível adaptar no fundo dela um conector P4 e dentro dela colocar um Step Down de 24v para 3v ou 5v e ligá-la. Na minha fonte nobreak 24v da volt.

----------


## fabrisiorodrigues

Ola, tem bastante tempo que este poste foi colocado aqui e não vi ninguém falando em testes ou algo do tipo, só apenas em hardware, quero saber testes reais e tudo mais, comprei uma RB3011 so para colocar testes aqui, mesmo pq estou querendo saber o desempenho desse equipamento, vou postar aqui os videos com o trafego, vou colocar a principio 100M dedicado para roteamento.

----------


## ronei10

O problema desta RB eh o preço. Essa tecnologia poderia ser mais barata para o consumidor final.

----------


## fabrisiorodrigues

Mas esta barato se comparar com as ccrs

----------


## junior.corazza

Eu testei aqui e ela tem um desempenho um pouco inferior a 1100ahx2, mas eh bem pouca coisa mesmo! Entao, pelo preco e pelos beneficios dela, estou usando ela ao invez da 1100

----------


## fabrisiorodrigues

vc esta usando em quantos megas? Dedicado ou adsl? Obrigado

----------


## geovane.torres

> Faz um tempo que parei de usar MK pra LB. Em empresas uso o Tp Link 470+ (pequenas) sem rack e em empresas médias uso o 480+ que precisam de redundancia e nao abrem mao de usar os dois links. Possuo tambem rede com 4 vdsl de 20Mb na ER5120 com 200 usuarios e pico de 60Mb. Diz ela que sao 350Mb Nat e 120000pps. Fiz teste nela com fibra 200Mb com 20 torrents e segurou as pontas sem problema.


Boa tarde ... 
Tenho um load balance tplink rt-tl480 t+ seria possivel vc me enviar as configurações dele para meu email ? ou o arquivo de backup ? meu email: [email protected]

obrigado

----------


## geovane.torres

Boa tarde, achei este vídeo na internet do DANIEL MENDES, falando muito bem dela.
* teste rb3011 com load e servidor pppoe no mesmo hardware*  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiNVtqXdbms

----------


## felipeskynet

Testado, aqui também, não apresentou problemas e bem superior a 2011.

----------


## VJDvalter

Caro felipeskynet, tenho um Loadbalance com uma 2011uasrm e quero trocar pela 3011, em que ela é melhor que a 2011? minha 2011 ta com 90% de processamento, essa 3011 resolveria meu caso? Somente ballance.

----------


## eduardomazolini

Troquei alguns pops com +-180 clientes de 2011 pra 3011

Enviado de meu SM-G800H usando Tapatalk

----------


## felipeskynet

VJDvalter, Sim voce vai ver uma boa melhoria, pois o processador da 3011 é superior ao da 2011. voce ira reduzir o processamento.

----------


## ronei10

Quem sabe informar a temperatura média de trabalho dela. Eu tenho rb 1100ahx2 que tá num local sem ar e tá muito quente. Está por ser ARM deve esquenta pouco.

----------


## felipeskynet

Bom dia, para um bom desempenho a 1100hx2 fica entre 38 á 45 ºC.

----------


## ronei10

A minha 46. Essa aí deve ficar bem abaixo.

----------


## uaitelecom

Temos quatro rodando aqui na planta com média de 150ppoe cada..
Até o momento nada a reclamar

Enviado via ASUS_T00J usando UnderLinux App

----------


## ronei10

Parceiro da uma olhada em system health na temperatura por favor.

----------


## VJDvalter

Caro eduardomazolini, sentiu melhora de desempenho no seu sistema, a 3011 é bem melhor? e o processamento quanto melhorou?

----------


## elcio

ola, sou novo aqui..sou eng civil..estou construindo um hotel e vou utilizar rb..para distribuir net em 35 quartos...gostaria de usar smart tvs..para os clientes terem acesso a filmes , netflix..etc...estava pensando em um link dedicado..sera que a rb3011..da conta disso...pico seria 35 ptos acesso filmes..+ internet wifi...PS..vou controlar as bandas..
grato

----------


## Globalrio

Já pendurei 82 com trafego de 45 megas dedicado com a 2011! Com certeza essa é melhor! Usava pppoe! Pode confiar!

Enviado via K10 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## elcio

legal..vou usar RB3011 controlando tb 8 rb 951ui 2hnd..no corredor de serviço para sinal de wifi...pois os quartos sao longes e existem muitas paredes..e mais as 35 smart tv..para os clientes verem netflix, youtube..etc..da tranquilo entao?

----------


## junior.corazza

no seu caso 3011 eh muita coisa.... preocupe-se com os radios que voce vai colocar nos corredores... unifi por exemplo

----------


## elcio

as RB951 vao controlar no maximo 10 clientes...(5 quartos x2 pessoas)..acho que elas dao conta..elas vao estar ligadas via cabo com a rb3011..e grato por lembrar do QoS...vc acha que o QoS da RB3011 da conta?..pois acredito que 95% do tempo vou ter no maximo 20 smart tv conectadas

----------


## Globalrio

Pode confiar! Gerenciei 80 usuários em PPPoE com QoS de 1 MB até 6 megas com a 2011! E o tráfego chegando a 45 megas do meu dedicado! Mas quando cheguei aos 90 usuários tive que trocar a uias2011 pela 1100ah

Enviado via K10 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## elcio

acabei de ver algo interessante na internet sobre redes..."separar a rede wifi da rede cabeada por vlans"..no meu projeto inicial eu iria colocar as rb951ui no mesmo cabo,ligadas no switch que alimenta as smart tv..iria usar 4 portas da rb3011...cada porta iria ate um switch e de la iria ligar 2 rb951ui e algumas smart tv...mas se pensar bem...um smartphone de um cliente com conexao ruim ..vai derrubar a velocidade geral da porta , nao e mesmo..entao sera que e melhor usar uma porta giga da 3011 so para os AP...e as outras portas para smart tv?

----------


## elcio

serao 8 APs...cada AP para 5 quartos..(10 clientes maximo)

----------


## elcio

se eu ligar todos AP numa unica porta da 3011..e algum cliente ficar modulacao baixa ..vai ficar so na nessa porta ( separada por vlan das outras portas)..ou vai modular para baixo toda RB3011??..se bem que eu vou colocar o AP para derrubar clientes conexoes ruins...SNR acima de 65 mando derrubar..

----------


## tacioferreira

Uso essa RB com balance.
O unifi ap é muito complicado para configurar, tem outros roteadores bons no mercado.

Enviado via XT1572 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## lnredivo

Quanto a onde comprar no mercado livre já tem anúncios dela.

Enviado de meu ASUS_Z00LD usando Tapatalk

----------


## Cleomar

Boa tarde , poderia me passar o contato do rapaz que tem a RB ?

----------


## Danieltecnet

Eu uso e recomento.

----------


## Miziara

Oi amigos, estou querendo usar a RB3011 juntamente do Unifi que seriam os UAP AC PRO.

Posso usar juntamente a RB3011 um injetor Poe Ubiquiti individual? 
Um rj45 sairia da RB entrando no Injetor onde sairia outro direto para o AP.

Neste caso não estaria energizando o RB correto?

Obs: UAP AC *PRO* é 48v

Imagem do Inj.
https://http2.mlstatic.com/D_Q_NP_89..._062016-F.webp

----------


## sunderak

A utilizei em um ambiente FABRIL montando um provedor interno utilizando o sistema HOTSPOT, gerenciando perfis, filtro para sites escusos controle de banda nos enlaces .

E ainda por cima despertou o interesse de equipamentos MIKROTIK não conhecidos por pessoas pertinente a área de projeto do CLIENTE para fins de automação.

Se fecharem algo, é claro que as CCR's serão inseridas na gestão dos anéis de automação
e na gerência de várias VLANS presentes no ambiente.
Utilizo a marca Mikrotik desde a expansão de provedores a rádio a 18 anos atrás em minha região com a utilização das RB-433 .....ótimas ..sofriam nos postes e torres quentes e não paravam à toa.


AMIGOS RECOMENDO

----------


## anikinbz

EU tenho uma em atividade com 100 clientes conectados diariamente, CPU e Memoria totalmente estáveis!

----------


## PortaNET

> RB3011UiAS-RM
> O RB3011 é um novo dispositivo multi porto, a primeira a ser executando uma CPU arquitetura ARM para um desempenho maior do que nunca. O RB3011 tem dez portas Gigabit divididos em dois grupos de comutação, uma porta de SFP e pela primeira vez um tamanho maior SuperSpeed USB 3.0, para adicionar armazenamento ou um modem 3G / 4G externo.
> Unidade RB3011UiAS-RM vem com o gabinete de rack 1U, um painel touchscreen LCD, uma porta serial do console e funcionalidade de saída PoE na última porta Ethernet.
> 
> Especificações do produto
> 
> Frequência nominal CPU 1,4 GHz
> CPU contagem de núcleos 2
> Tamanho de RAM  1 GB
> ...



Boas ela é ótima, recomendo, eu sempre recomendo ela para os meus clientes.

Eu desenvolvi um sistema de Hotspot inteligente, que funciona em servidor apache2 pagina de cadastro automático (onde salva em banco de dados mysql os dados do cliente, Nome, email, cpf, celular, usuário e senha) estes dados são salvos no banco de dados e em seguida o bd conecta na RB e ativa o usuario e senha na RB, em seguida dispara um e-mail automático para o cliente dando as boas vindas , e com o modem GSM conectado na porta USB e dispara um SMS para o cliente numero de celular cadastrado informando o usuário e senha (caso o usuário tenha cadastrado algum digito errado ele pode verificar o sms para ver como digitou no cadastro).

Enfim sistema todo automatizado, sistema este que é utilizado em shoppings e restaurantes , hoteis etc.etc.etc. 


A verdade é que tem shoppings com link de 150Mb fibra rodando com quase 1mil clientes conectados na RB3011 funcionando tranquilo nem chega a 25% do processamento.

Claro foi configurado somente o acesso as redes sociais, podendo ser customizado para liberar acesso somente aos sites pretendidos.

A RB3011 aguenta tranquilo.

----------


## RSCEQUIPAMENTOS

Boa Tarde Pessoal..
Somos da Empresa RSC EQUIPAMENTOS
Localizado na cidade de Chapecó-SC

Temos a Mikrotik Rb3011Uias-RM
Valor 
R$ 799,00 ( frete por conta do comprador )
R$ 825,00 ( frete grátis para todo Brasil )

Compra segura Mercado Livre

WhatsApp ( 49 ) 9-9806 1717 Samuel

----------


## PortaNET

> Boa Tarde Pessoal..
> Somos da Empresa RSC EQUIPAMENTOS
> Localizado na cidade de Chapecó-SC
> 
> Temos a Mikrotik Rb3011Uias-RM
> Valor 
> R$ 799,00 ( frete por conta do comprador )
> R$ 825,00 ( frete grátis para todo Brasil )
> 
> ...



Legal todos esses valores com emissão de Nota Fiscal incluso certo?

----------


## Exclusiva

> RB3011UiAS-RM
> O RB3011 é um novo dispositivo multi porto, a primeira a ser executando uma CPU arquitetura ARM para um desempenho maior do que nunca. O RB3011 tem dez portas Gigabit divididos em dois grupos de comutação, uma porta de SFP e pela primeira vez um tamanho maior SuperSpeed USB 3.0, para adicionar armazenamento ou um modem 3G / 4G externo.
> Unidade RB3011UiAS-RM vem com o gabinete de rack 1U, um painel touchscreen LCD, uma porta serial do console e funcionalidade de saída PoE na última porta Ethernet.
> 
> Especificações do produto
> 
> Frequência nominal CPU 1,4 GHz
> CPU contagem de núcleos 2
> Tamanho de RAM 1 GB
> ...


Alguém usa ou sabe me informar se ele funciona normalmente em 12 v, eu quero usar ela na energia solar

----------


## rubem

Tá na ficha:




> tensão de entrada suportada 10 V - V 30


Num sistema solar 12V você terá entre 10,5V (Bateria quase acabando) e uns 14V (Bateria com 100% de carga).

E caso use sistema solar 24V (Painel de tamanho decente, tipo mais de 140W, é tudo 24V, fora que comprar 2 painéis de 140W sai uns 20% mais caro que comprar um painel de 265W, esses 15W a mais não valem 20% a mais de preço!), vai ter tensão entre uns 21V e 28V, ainda tá dentro do range suportado por essa RB (E quase toda RB da MK roda entre 10 e 28V, ou 10-30V, eles fazem isso pensando justo nesses sistemas solares também.

----------


## Galadas

Bom dia pessoal.

Estou com um problema, não estou conseguindo comunicar os dois switches da RB3011UiAS-RM. Necessito disto, pois iremos colocar mais um link de internet, e a porta 6,7,8,9 não funcionam.

Alguém já achou alguma configuração dentro do MK que não seja bridge ou VPN?

Obrigado.

----------


## Alex20cf

> kkkkk a comparacao eh boa!!! Mas isso soh acontece no cauculo de rotas... se nao for usa-la em bgp fika tranquilo q vai bem


Opa, boa resposta. No caso de ospf ela funciona bem ?

----------


## lnredivo

> Bom dia pessoal.
> 
> Estou com um problema, não estou conseguindo comunicar os dois switches da RB3011UiAS-RM. Necessito disto, pois iremos colocar mais um link de internet, e a porta 6,7,8,9 não funcionam.
> 
> Alguém já achou alguma configuração dentro do MK que não seja bridge ou VPN?
> 
> Obrigado.


O normal quando vc quer colocar portas de 2 chips de switchs distintos em camada 2 seria criar bridge e adicionar as portas (se eu entendi bem o que vc quer fazer), vou acompanhar para ver se surge outra solução.

----------


## Alexandrebtg

Alguém já usou ela para compartilhar arquivos pela USB????

----------


## andrecarlim

> Bom dia pessoal.
> 
> Estou com um problema, não estou conseguindo comunicar os dois switches da RB3011UiAS-RM. Necessito disto, pois iremos colocar mais um link de internet, e a porta 6,7,8,9 não funcionam.
> 
> Alguém já achou alguma configuração dentro do MK que não seja bridge ou VPN?
> 
> Obrigado.


Já olhou se o Master-Port de todas as portas apontam para a mesma porta? Eu nunca usei assim, até porque sempre uso elas para roteamento e não para Bridge. Mas é assim se não quer usar Bridge.

P.S.: VPN não tem nada, mas "nadissíma" haver com isso, não sei de onde tirou essa!

----------


## edeilton

Boa noite galera tudo bem ?

Precisa de uma ajuda de voces, sou novo com Mikrotik.
Trabalho em uma empresa onde usa uma RB 1100 antiga, porem a empresa esta pensando em adquirir uma nova para segurança a caso essa venha a dar problema.
A minha duvida seria em adquirir uma Rb 3011 ou uma Rb 1100 Ahx2?

O uso dela hoje e pouco na empresa, a mesma e utilizada para controle de banda, bloqueio de sites, nat e fireway para 20 maquinas.
Podem me dar uma ideia, estou meio perdido, pois a diferença de preco delas e grande, só que tenho medo da mesma nao dar conta para que preciso.

----------


## andrecarlim

> Boa noite galera tudo bem ?
> 
> Precisa de uma ajuda de voces, sou novo com Mikrotik.
> Trabalho em uma empresa onde usa uma RB 1100 antiga, porem a empresa esta pensando em adquirir uma nova para segurança a caso essa venha a dar problema.
> A minha duvida seria em adquirir uma Rb 3011 ou uma Rb 1100 Ahx2?
> 
> O uso dela hoje e pouco na empresa, a mesma e utilizada para controle de banda, bloqueio de sites, nat e fireway para 20 maquinas.
> Podem me dar uma ideia, estou meio perdido, pois a diferença de preco delas e grande, só que tenho medo da mesma nao dar conta para que preciso.


Ola! Pode ir sem medo na 3011, é bem robusta e vai te atender bem!

Se precisar de suporte para manter as mesmas configurações em ambas me manda um email que conbinamos: [email protected]

Abraços!

----------


## cometa

> Boa noite galera tudo bem ?
> 
> Precisa de uma ajuda de voces, sou novo com Mikrotik.
> Trabalho em uma empresa onde usa uma RB 1100 antiga, porem a empresa esta pensando em adquirir uma nova para segurança a caso essa venha a dar problema.
> A minha duvida seria em adquirir uma Rb 3011 ou uma Rb 1100 Ahx2?
> 
> O uso dela hoje e pouco na empresa, a mesma e utilizada para controle de banda, bloqueio de sites, nat e fireway para 20 maquinas.
> Podem me dar uma ideia, estou meio perdido, pois a diferença de preco delas e grande, só que tenho medo da mesma nao dar conta para que preciso.


Para 20 Desktops uma RB750Gr3 aguenta com folga isso aí, custando 1/3 da RB3011.
Tenho algumas RB3011 aqui e algumas RB750Gr3, tirando a porta SFP e a licença level 4 da RB750Gr3, em processamento ela surpreende ficando 20~25% só a baixo da RB3011.
Agora RB robusta mesmo hoje em dia, começa na RB1100AHX2 e já passa para as CCRs. (Que não é seu caso).

----------


## Alex20cf

Quantos mega passa por ela ?

acredito que pra 20 computadores o trafego não seja grande

----------


## fhayashi

Se o tráfego para os servidores passar roteado pela RB, coloque a 3011. Se não passar, eu colocaria a rb2011 que apesar de ser bem inferior a uma rb750gr3, já daria conta de tráfego internet para até mais máquinas que essa rede.

Preferência pessoal mas não gosto de colocar no rack equipamentos não rack mountable.

----------


## ShadowRed

> Se o tráfego para os servidores passar roteado pela RB, coloque a 3011. Se não passar, eu colocaria a rb2011 que apesar de ser bem inferior a uma rb750gr3, já daria conta de tráfego internet para até mais máquinas que essa rede.
> 
> Preferência pessoal mas não gosto de colocar no rack equipamentos não rack mountable.


Se a questão é usar equipamentos em U, então tem que ser RB3011 porque essa RB2011 é fraquíssima. 
Agora se quiser pagar 1/3 do valor como o amigo disse acima, vai de RB750Gr3 mesmo.

----------


## fhayashi

Acho a 2011 tranquila para empresas. Empresa não tem PPPoE, roteamento é mega tranquilo para uma empresa de 20 funcionários. Bobear um TP-Link domestico já atenderia.

----------


## ShadowRed

> Acho a 2011 tranquila para empresas. Empresa não tem PPPoE, roteamento é mega tranquilo para uma empresa de 20 funcionários. Bobear um TP-Link domestico já atenderia.


NAT, Controle de Banda, Firewall (bloqueio de sites), etc. tudo que ele descreveu necessitar, é processamento puro. 
Sair de uma PPC de 1066MHz com 512MB RAM, para uma MIPS 600MHz com 64MB RAM é um downgrade muito forte.
Essa RB2011 é inferior a uma RB750 hex lite (que fraquíssima).
E quando coloquei filtros de sites em layer 7 em uma RB2011 ficava em 85~90% processador. 
Coloquei no lugar uma RB750Gr3 fica 12~19% e custa metade do preço ainda.
Pagar duas vezes o valor, e ter 4 vezes menos desempenho apenas pela montagem em U, eu não compraria.

----------


## fhayashi

Ok. Kkkkkkkk

----------


## cometa

RB2011 tem desempenho inferior a uma RB433AH e RB450G.
Hardware anterior a 2013. 
Desempenho com custo baixo é:
RB750Gr3 ou RB3011, para esse cenário.

----------


## gutoloureiro

> Pode confiar! Gerenciei 80 usuários em PPPoE com QoS de 1 MB até 6 megas com a 2011! E o tráfego chegando a 45 megas do meu dedicado! Mas quando cheguei aos 90 usuários tive que trocar a uias2011 pela 1100ah
> 
> Enviado via K10 usando UnderLinux App


GlobalRio, boa noite. Vixi, 1 ano sua postagem já.... Oh amigo, pq vc nao foi com a 3011? Eu estou com um cenário parecido com esse seu.

----------

